# Gurnee Ill.,  Passes Progressive Residential Fire Sprinkler Ordinance



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2012)

Gurnee Ill., Passes Progressive Residential Fire Sprinkler Ordinance

http://www.sacbee.com/2012/06/19/4574043/gurnee-passes-progressive-residential.html

The Sacramento Bee

Tuesday, Jun. 19, 2012 - 1:29 pm

ORLAND PARK, Ill., June 19, 2012 -- /PRNewswire/ -- Last night, officials from the Village of Gurnee passed a residential fire sprinkler ordinance by adopting the 2012 International Residential Code (IRC), which will require fire sprinkler systems in all new one- and two-family homes and townhomes effective immediately.

The International Code Council's IRC began requiring fire sprinklers in the 2009 edition and has since been adopted as a statewide measure in California and among numerous local jurisdictions nationwide. NFPA 1 and NFPA 101 are model residential codes from the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) that have required fire sprinklers since the 2006 editions and are also widely used by local jurisdictions across the nation.

According to the nonprofit Northern Illinois Fire Sprinkler Advisory Board (NIFSAB), Gurnee now joins 77 other municipalities and fire protection districts in Illinois that require fire sprinklers in one- and two-family homes through the adoption of the model codes provided by the International Code Council and NFPA. Gurnee is the fourth jurisdiction in Illinois to pass residential fire sprinkler requirements this year.

According to NFPA, 85% of fire deaths in 2010 occurred in the home, where people feel the most comfortable. Fire Chief Fred Friedl, Fire Marshal Tom Keefe, and the Gurnee Fire Department, as well as Community Development Director David Ziegler, were instrumental in the adoption of the IRC and its fire sprinkler requirements in order to avoid Gurnee residents from becoming part of the residential fire death statistics.

"As a measure leading up the vote last night, these individuals from the fire and building departments worked strenuously to educate their fellow peers and the Village Board about the benefits of fire sprinklers and help dispel the myths and misinformation about fire sprinklers," says NIFSAB Executive Director Tom Lia.

In fact, the Village Board took a few extra months to make sure that they fully understood residential fire sprinklers so that they were fully aware of all factors involved in making such an important decision.

"In the end, the Village Board understood the importance of the life-safety protection that fire sprinklers provide in homes," Lia notes. "With this fire sprinkler ordinance, Gurnee has become a model community for fire safety. Congratulations to Mayor Kristina Kovarik and all of the Village Board for recognizing the important role that fire sprinklers play in protecting the lives of Gurnee residents."


----------



## beach (Jun 21, 2012)

Let's get this over with... again.....



> Sprinklers can't win on the facts alone and that is the sole reason they are going down to defeat in state after state. If not for the sprinkler industry and fire service leadership prostituting those unfortunate enough to have suffered a loss of a loved one, this whole mess would not have got as far as it did. Whereas at one time jurisdictions could adopt the appendix on fire sprinklers, some states have totally taken that option away and that is directly a result of what occurred in Minneapolis and Baltimore. If sprinkler supporters had an ounce of sense they would market their products to consumers and builders. Yeah thats right MARKET it, sell your product! You are not losing out because people are putting in granite countertops, lawn irrigation or audio/video rooms. Consumers and builders are not buying your product because you would rather pass a law and shove it up their *****. And you need to get insurance companies to give significant premium reductions, maybe on both life and homeowners, if sprinklers are installed--a minimum of 25%. If insurance are unwilling to do so, it only becomes more evident that sprinklers are virtually useless and expensive systems sold by hucksters trying to milk billions from home buying consumers.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 21, 2012)

This will make a huge difference in fire safety in Gurnee.  If you look at Google Maps, and toggle between map & satellite view, there appears to be little developable land in Gurnee, unless they do some serious annexation.  The 99% of the residences that are existing will remain unsprinklered, while the 1% that are new will be sprinklered.


----------



## mjesse (Jun 21, 2012)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> This will make a huge difference in fire safety in Gurnee.  If you look at Google Maps, and toggle between map & satellite view, there appears to be little developable land in Gurnee, unless they do some serious annexation.  The 99% of the residences that are existing will remain unsprinklered, while the 1% that are new will be sprinklered.


Similar to the jurisdiction I work in. We have about a dozen undeveloped lots for SFR here, although tear-downs would also qualify.

mj


----------



## steveray (Jun 21, 2012)

It's always about the 1% silly.....



			
				Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> This will make a huge difference in fire safety in Gurnee.  If you look at Google Maps, and toggle between map & satellite view, there appears to be little developable land in Gurnee, unless they do some serious annexation.  The 99% of the residences that are existing will remain unsprinklered, while the 1% that are new will be sprinklered.


----------

